# patetico...



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Santoro contro l'imitatore                Il conduttore di Annozero attacca Joe Violanti di Rds che gli fa la parodia in radio. Travaglio accena una difesa: «Strano. Non è permaloso, adora essere preso in giro da Vauro». Eppure Michele ha appena chiesto 2 milioni di euro di danni. Allora la libertà di satira vale solo per gli altri?


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Santoro contro l'imitatore Il conduttore di Annozero attacca Joe Violanti di Rds che gli fa la parodia in radio. Travaglio accena una difesa: «Strano. Non è permaloso, adora essere preso in giro da Vauro». Eppure Michele ha appena chiesto 2 milioni di euro di danni. Allora la libertà di satira vale solo per gli altri?


IO AMO QUESTA DONNA DAL PENSIERO LIBERO E NON STEREOTIPATO


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Santoro contro l'imitatore Il conduttore di Annozero attacca Joe Violanti di Rds che gli fa la parodia in radio. Travaglio accena una difesa: «Strano. Non è permaloso, adora essere preso in giro da Vauro». Eppure Michele ha appena chiesto 2 milioni di euro di danni. Allora la libertà di satira vale solo per gli altri?


 che figura di cacca....santoro l'ha fatta grossa questa volta.....l'ironia è propria delle persone intelligenti...si vede che deficita....


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Santoro contro l'imitatore                Il conduttore di Annozero attacca Joe Violanti di Rds che gli fa la parodia in radio. Travaglio accena una difesa: «Strano. Non è permaloso, adora essere preso in giro da Vauro». Eppure Michele ha appena chiesto 2 milioni di euro di danni. Allora la libertà di satira vale solo per gli altri?



Strano! Ricordo quello alto che lo imitava in tibbu' anni fa, non ha mai detto niente, che strano.


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Strano! Ricordo quello alto che lo imitava in tibbu' anni fa, non ha mai detto niente, che strano.


leggevo che lo diceva anche travaglio.
molto autoironico in realtà non mi è mai sembrato santoro


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> leggevo che lo diceva anche travaglio.
> molto autoironico in realtà non mi è mai sembrato santoro


mi meraviglio ... l'altro ci andava anche pesante.


Sara' l'andopausa?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> leggevo che lo diceva anche travaglio.
> molto autoironico in realtà non mi è mai sembrato santoro


donna... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















con gli altri moltissimo ma con sè stesso pochetto


----------



## ranatan (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> leggevo che lo diceva anche travaglio.
> molto autoironico in realtà non mi è mai sembrato santoro


Infatti.
Mi è sempre sembrato un uomo molto pieno di sè


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Mi è sempre sembrato un uomo molto pieno di sè


per favore rana vai a rispondere subito al post su amore e sesso.
subito!!


----------



## ranatan (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> per favore rana vai a rispondere subito al post su amore e sesso.
> subito!!


Vado.
ma oggi ho la connessione che ha il singhiozzo


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2008)

io santoro lo adoro ma qui ha perso parecchi punti.


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2008)

*Perché stupirsi*

Non ricordate il risarcimento miliardario che chiese D'Alema a Forattini? Niente di nuovo sotto il sole.
E pensare che Andreotti, che la sa lunga sul potere e sulla sua gestione, ha sempre detto che finché non si é oggetto di satira non si conta granché.
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non ricordate il risarcimento miliardario che chiese D'Alema a Forattini? Niente di nuovo sotto il sole.
> E pensare che Andreotti, che la sa lunga sul potere e sulla sua gestione, ha sempre detto che finché non si é oggetto di satira non si conta granché.
> Bruja



EH ... ma Andreotti e' ANDREOTTI


----------

